# Hiding the agony!!!!!!!



## amyb (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi

I felt so hollow and thought I had come to terms with the fact that we will never have kids and we just have to accept it. Five attempts at IVF and the hope we had with each failure left me heartbroken. To top it off two of my friends got pregnant at the same time as well as my cousin. She asked me to go with her to theater (c-section) and intially was reluctant but decided its an experience I will never go through so why not . Big mistake!!!! Just felt like breaking down through out but had to make myself strong. I love her baby to bits but I cant help feeling so low and ask the good lord why me. My friends keep on ask why i keep on buying clothes for the babies when i visit. somehow i find myself drawn to baby section and wishing i had just one to buy for and ends up picking stuff for them.. hubby so disheartened now and has no desire to go for another cycle 

sorry for the rumblings
amyb


----------



## rosebud_05_99 (Apr 15, 2008)

hi , i know how u feel,i have had a lot of failures aswell, its so heartbreaking and so tough on a marriage. we are such strong ladies to survive this, i tendto avoid all pg women and babies, and dont know how u had the strength to go in with ur friend, u are one strong lady. rosebud


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Amy  

I take my hat off to you as you did something for your friend that must have been so very hard for you  

Sending you lots of love and strength to help you along.

Love

Debs xxx


----------

